# Sticky  FTAList.com - New source for North American FTA viewers



## FTA Michael

Howdy everybody!

A new friend and I just finished putting together what we hope will become the best place to find all the available FTA channels for North American viewers. It's www.FTAList.com. That ought to be easy to remember, but feel free to bookmark it. 

On the site, newbies can quickly see all available channels with the Brief option, and power users can see all the relevant settings (including TitanTV codes) by using the Full Details. By clicking the Advanced button, users can specify exactly which satellites they care about and then generate a customized list.

The site is just getting started, and we're always interested in feedback. I expect that it'll continue to evolve as more users tell us what they like and dislike about the way we present the channels.

Thanks to Chris and company for inviting me to share this good news. I hope this site benefits our entire FTA community.


----------



## rid0617

Thank you for posting this. I am disabled and spend most of my free time in the room surfing my satellite receiver. Will check it out better.


----------



## nick100

I am a newbie Sr. Citizen who has a Coolsat4000 that worked great for one day and then we were knocked down. I have downloaded the software onto a CD but do not know how to get it to the receiver. So I have nothing now..Any suggestions?? I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks nick100



carload said:


> Howdy everybody!
> 
> A new friend and I just finished putting together what we hope will become the best place to find all the available FTA channels for North American viewers. It's www.FTAList.com. That ought to be easy to remember, but feel free to bookmark it.
> 
> On the site, newbies can quickly see all available channels with the Brief option, and power users can see all the relevant settings (including TitanTV codes) by using the Full Details. By clicking the Advanced button, users can specify exactly which satellites they care about and then generate a customized list.
> 
> The site is just getting started, and we're always interested in feedback. I expect that it'll continue to evolve as more users tell us what they like and dislike about the way we present the channels.
> 
> Thanks to Chris and company for inviting me to share this good news. I hope this site benefits our entire FTA community.


----------



## P Smith

I would remove the dark background colors - hard to read. Basically, you shouldn't use coloring at all; only for something special.


----------



## Richard King

> I am a newbie Sr. Citizen who has a Coolsat4000 that worked great for one day and then we were knocked down. I have downloaded the software onto a CD but do not know how to get it to the receiver. So I have nothing now..Any suggestions?? I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks nick100


You need to define more specifically what you are trying to do. IF you are talking about stealing encrypted subscription programming, discussion of this is NOT permitted here.


----------



## FTA Michael

P Smith said:


> I would remove the dark background colors - hard to read. Basically, you shouldn't use coloring at all; only for something special.


The coloring indicates which type of LNBF you need to receive the channel. But I agree with you that all the colors could be a bit lighter (making the text easier to read) and still show what's what.


----------



## jackp

What A wonderful Ideal.We have to keep satellite open for everybody.I love my sat dish.You have made my day big guy.I belong to a lot of sats forum/where we can talk about sats.We have to get the young guys interested/with young new Ideals.Thans Carload, big guy/Don't stop keep going :hurah:


----------



## ocnier

Where's the XTV stuff, I thought I saw that they sell $60 subscription cards for a year from the company?


----------



## Michael P

I can't get to ftalist.com. It times out and gives me an i.p. address of 70.84.18.5


----------



## FTA Michael

Thanks for noticing, Michael. I was just getting ready to let everyone know...

The new version of FTAList.com is coming March 1.

Thrill to a one-stop source for FTA sports highlights. Gasp as you peruse channel lists separated by language and satellite. Email back as you find the inevitable errors.

Seriously, I expect it'll be useful, and I'm hoping it might be cool, too. Excuse me now while I get back to work.


----------



## FTA Michael

After a final flurry of fixes, the new FTAList.com is here. The beta has launched.

The database is a couple of weeks out of date, but that's better than the half-a-year out of date it had been for a while. I'll be updating the database now that the site is on display again.

Please feel free to send along any bugs, inaccuracies, or errors that you find. If there's something you like, I don't mind hearing about that either. 

Give it a whirl!


----------



## mikenleeds

i am thinking of buying a fta system , does anyone know what s the best type or best package?? can anyone tell me if the fta system is even worth while because all i am seeing is relig. free channels , can i find any thing else free?


----------



## FTA Michael

Anything else free? There are over 70 channels in English, including two dozen OTA broadcasters, some news networks, some educational channels, a bit of music and sports, and yes, some religious channels. Plus there are 24 channels in Spanish, and almost 100 more in various other languages.

You're here at the thread about the launch and relaunch of FTAList.com, the big list of North American channels. So go ahead and drop by FTAList.com and look around.


----------



## Ray_Clum

Hey, carload, is GOL TV on EchoStar 8 really a horizontal polarity feed? I thought Echo8 was left/right not horizontal/vertical...

Nice site, btw!


----------



## FTA Michael

Thanks for the compliment. Nah, Gol TV isn't really horizontal, but I can get it with a standard Ku-band LNBF, and when I do, it's set to horizontal.

I really ought to add a Dish 500 for to see what's in the clear with circular LNBFs from 110 and 119, but my 1x4 switch is maxed out already. 1=G10R, 2=motorized, 3&4=the Nimiqs. Maybe I could add a manual A/B switch in series with 3&4? Hmmm.


----------



## jjb

Hi there,

I'm thinking about getting a satellite system and I was wondering if anyone knows of a place to get a list of FTA C-Band channels available in North America (other than lyngsat, which is to be honest quite confusing), or any way at all to get any Japanese channels on any satellite system (including pay channels.) My wife is Japanese and we'd like to get some Japanese programming if we can.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## FTA Michael

Here's the best C-band list that I know, from Global Communications: http://www.global-cm.net/MPEGlistCBandUS.html

All satellite Japanese channels? I'm not sure about that one. Even LyngSat's list of all channels originating from Japan (http://www.lyngsat.com/freetv/Japan.html) lists only the free ones, not to mention that most of them are on satellites we can't see from North America.


----------



## Sharkonwheels

Michael, thanks for that site, BTW.

Keeping info like that current is not a simple task...

T


----------



## sadoun

Keep up the good work Michael


----------



## decryptr

Just an FYI
I noticed that The Miracle Channel disappeared on Galaxy 25.
I went to their site and found info for AMC 4:

(The Miracle Channel)
AMC 4 at 101 W (Free-to-air)
Transponder 8
Frequency - 11860H
S/R 28138
FEC - ¾
PMT - 112,
Video PID - 3177
Audio PID 3178

Thanks for all of your listings.


----------



## Airou

Thanks for the info

_________________
Free To Air


----------



## DavidMi

I have been thinking of getting me a big dish for my house so went to this ftalist.com site only to find that it has not been updated for over a year.

Maybe it is time to unstick this thread.


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN

I live in Missouri and I was wondering if anybody knows where I can find person that knows how to install FTA dishes


----------

